# Adopting a cat



## Eviii (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all,

We want to adopt a cat from a shelter. However they expect us to sign a contract where we e.g. confirm that all windows and the balcony will be meshed. Has anyone had experience with that? Did you sign a contract upon adoption and were there any consequences if you didn't fulfill everything? Also: Is it really necessary to mesh all the windows??


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

these rules kicked in after some adopted pets were abandoned or euthanised 

And you don't adopt cats - the cats adopt you ..

my 2 cents says, get a dog which won't climb out of the window .. !!!


----------

